# Presario V5000



## lweller (Jul 17, 2007)

Need some guidance. I have a presario v5000 that won't boot correctly. 

1) It Powers on fine
2) Begins to power up 
3) Begins windows and then reboots 

Here is what I have tried:
1) booting in safe mode (does the same thing as above)
2) Booting in safe mode with networking (does the same thing as above)
3) Last Known Good configuration (does the same thing as above)
4) Hit F10 (goes into Bios setup utility), then ran the setup defaults, save and exit and it does the same as above.

What else can I do. The owner says that they did not get a recovery cd when purchasing the laptop.

I called the local computer store and they said they should have burned the recovery disc the first time they booted up.

The owner says they didn't understand what it was for.

Any suggestions on what I should do next?:sigh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The first thing I would do is select from the boot menu "Disable automatic restart on system failure" and then boot up. It should give a BSOD.

This is a Windows issue. If you have a Windows XP CD and can't disable automatic reboot, do a repair install. This will preserve your data. If you have important data on it but don't have a Windows XP CD, get an external enclosure and get your data off with another computer. Then run the recovery CDs or use the recovery partition. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post841779


----------



## holmancarey (Jun 3, 2009)

A couple years late, but since these results are still coming up in Google I thought I would post the solution to this issue. I have a laptop I'm working on for someone that is the same model (Presario V5000) that had the same problem. Would attempt to boot into windows and then restart. When I disabled the reboot on system failure the BSOD indicated hard drive failure so I plugged it into my system to run a drive scan and antivirus scan on it. Everythihng checks out on the restore partition but the main system partition is inaccessable through my system. So I put the drive back into the laptop and entered the system setup again (Via pressing F10 at the Compaq logo after rebooting) hence the original instructions for compaq laptops to start the system restore does not seem to work on this model.

However by pressing and holding down the F11 button at the Compaq logo after rebooting, you will invoke the system restore on this laptop. Which now appears to be going through the restore process (about 12 min into it) so far. Hopefully it's successful and the laptop will work again, but only time will tell 

Thanks for the guidance TheMatt, and for reference I discovered this post by searching Google for the keywords 'Presario V5000 recovery'

Cheers


----------

